# Tufts Univ. Security Officer, Medford



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Security Officer II, Medford - Public Safety*
Tufts University 
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/12/2021
*Description

There are multiple openings for this postion.

Department Summary:*

The Tufts University Department of Public Safety is comprised of sworn police officers, campus security officers, dispatchers, emergency management and fire safety staff. Staff are assigned to one of four campus locations, one in Medford/Somerville, two Boston campuses (Health Sciences and School of the Museum of Fine Arts - SMFA) and a 24/365 clinical and teaching campus in Grafton. Public Safety staff may be redeployed as needed to cover staffing shortages and additional needs throughout the Tufts community as needed.

The Department of Public Safety works to ensure that the physical, psychological, and emotional security and wellbeing needs of all our community members are being met. Whereas safety and security are a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and expertise to proactive community partnerships designed to provide programs, resources, and services to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems. The department is continually striving to ensure that campus safety and policing functions remain responsive to the needs of our community, are aligned with the university's core values, and provide the accountability and transparency needed to maintain the trust and support of the Tufts community. Public Safety leadership regularly and proactively engage with the Tufts community to develop and maintain communication and education about DPS' programs, services, and resources as well as to lend expertise around upcoming events ongoing campus concerns and annual programs.

Department of Public Safety staff are expected to:

* Be forward-thinking about campus safety, understand the values and perspectives of the Tufts community in all its diversity and can tailor the way they deliver services to meet those varied needs.

* Be grounded in ensuring the dignity and respect of all community members, and the elimination of all forms of bias and discrimination.

* Fully embrace anti-racist practices, are trusted, and valued by Tufts community members, and use restorative and transformative practices where harms are repaired, and future harms can be prevented.

* Proactively engage with community members and the activities of the community in a manner that is welcomed and builds trust.

*Job Summary:*

Under the supervision of the duty supervisor, the Campus Security Officer (CSO) II performs various preventative safety, security, and service-related functions, including: access control, building checks, personal safety escorts, unlocks, parking enforcement, other customer service-related duties, and other duties as assigned. CSO II'S actively contribute to the Department's mission to provide a safe and secure environment while performing various preventative safety and security services to the community. The CSO II, as a clearly identifiable university official, also performs a myriad of customer service functions as the general public often seeks them out for general assistance, sometimes unrelated to the public safety function. CSO II's make important contributions to the department's commitment to the philosophy of prevention through Community Oriented Policing and Problem Solving (COPPS) by:

* Providing exceptional customer service, thereby creating a positive image for the department

* Enhancing safety and security through vigilance and the delivery of professional security services

* Proactively identifying and communicating potential safety and security issues, such as lighting issues, faulty locks, missing public safety signage, hazardous weather-related conditions, etc.

*Qualifications

Basic Requirements:*

Knowledge and experience typically acquired through a high school education or equivalent 3-5 years of experience as a Security Officer
Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license with a good driving history
Ability to successfully complete a training and onboarding program to include, jurisdiction orientation, CPR, First Responder certification, etc.
Pass a comprehensive background investigation and drug testing.
Demonstrated experience as an effective communicator, excellent decision making capabilities, situational stabilization and de-escalation.
Ability to control emotions and provide direction in stressful environments.
Ability to use computer and office software to create reports or communicate
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Higher Education Campus Security Officer
_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*

Equal Opportunity Employer - minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Medford/Somerville

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety - Medford

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


*Want to learn more about working for this employer?*
View Profile

Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications
Join Now
Have an account? Sign in


----------

